# Subs wanted Newburgh NY



## PAPS Landscpe (Feb 28, 2006)

Looking for subs for a large site in Newburgh NY
Trucks. Skid steer. Backhoe. Loader. Pm me with what you have avail and rates.


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

why do u need subs in ny when u live in nj


----------



## JayN.E (Nov 26, 2012)

Feel free to give me a call, about 12 miles away and might be able to have free a bobcat s250, 2 speed with 100" bucket. 845-750-77zero8


----------

